# LaGrange 18 Speedway



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

My track was once called the Schoolyard.. a 240ft banked concrete oval and use to have many races every Saturday, but has not been running since 2005.
I have been trying to get it going again and want to get 18th scale racing as its feature attraction.. most of the racing in the past was mostly 10th scale and was a track that was so fast as to get some run 50mph in the straits.. so as can be imagined a crash resulted in a lot of damage to the RC and became costly.. BUT the BRP ( Buds ) 18th scale had a bit of interest due to being a GREAT choice for fun and budget.
The guys in Ohio worked with getting the class doing well and had a brushless setup that they recommended to make a great even field of competition and keeping the cost to a nice value.. a Skylipo 300ma bat, a 25a hobbywing esc and a motor.. ( cant find info on the motor and dont rem where I got it from but this it was from.. the can is a red color and has scratched on it 3100. In case anyone knows what I have and can ID it for me.. it was a recommended setup so I had what was run in ohio.
It took me a while but I did get all I needed and this year ran some laps on my track with the setup for the 1st time.. it seems smooth but dont seem faster than the parma motor that was stock for the BRP 18th scale kit.
But thats not all bad and is far less maintenance.
Im running the stock spur and a 10T pinion. This is the only brushless I have ever had and would like to see a little more speed due to the size of my track so I can effectively create a good standard iroc setup for these cars on this track.
Some of you have raced here in the past and can perhaps help me with vital info so I can start (re-start) racing here again.
Bud you have the record here and if I rem it was around 6.5 sec lap.. I think I ran with this setup somewhere around a 9.5... did it without transponder just a watch. So I dont know if Im missing something here or this motor was best for a smaller track.. any help out there?
And if your in the area.. this track is still FREE to have some great fun as it has been since 2006. Still have all the old AMB equip and the track is still in great shape.. perhaps smoother that back in 2000 - 2005.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I was informed that a correction is needed for the speed of the BRP.. the aprox 6.5 was with a mod (big Block( but no records are avail for the stock class.
Since no racing as been done sing 2005 and the internet web site is gone I guess we have to start again from scratch... should have keep all of the race results printouts.. but as they say hindsight is 20/20 and the future is blind.
Still cant rem or have a idea of where I bought the brushless motor I have... but sooner or latter someone will know and with a bit of luck and help it can be determined the best setup for this track can be established.
Having experience with the variations and changes to the tech of the rc world.. with my luck the motor is probably not even made anymore.. this is almost 2 years old now.. but if it is.. the speed is decent and easy to manage and with the brushless tech.. makes it truly a drivers skill race over the 1 who is just fast... that is what I call the honorable and deserved winner of the event.
Schoolyard is open and free to anyone who is up to the challenge of giving back this scale and sport the recognition it deserves.
and also as in the beginning when this track was 1st established, When racing gets started sincerely a cash payment to 1st 2nd and 3rd will issued to the A-Main winners.. in the past that was beased on the number of enterys to the class... the most was almost $100 purse to get a piece of.
So as to not upset the other track (35mi away who races sat eve like this place use to do) I thought perhaps a fri eve or sat morning or even Sunday at a set time would work???
Lagrange Speedway is up for the challenge... just needs drivers who can handle it.
:tongue:


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Holy Mosess you're still alive and kickin!  Adam and I were just talking about you not that long ago and the great times we used to have racing @ the Schoolyard... 

I've still got my BRP chassis and would LOVE to turn some laps at the track again. I think the 1/18th thing is a great idea, I'd also suggest running a "mini" class. Box stock Losi mini Lates would get my vote. Regardless, I'd be happy to see the track come back in any form. 

As far as the website is concerned, Facebook is your best friend. I do some social media work for several race teams and venue's and FB and Twitter are far more relevant than a website these days... Not to mention they are way more user friendly and free!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Hay there, yea Im still alive and living the same place... just older.
I thought building this track as a good idea.. was told by many that dirt is everywhere and paved is rare so dirt oval went to concrete and the cars/trucks got faster and faster... we did have a lot of fun and I still do out there.
I figure out of the 1/18 scale rc's out there 4 classes is easy enough to develop and NO ONE around here ANYWHERE is running them to the best of my knowledge so like you say its a great idea. and well the economy is not super so keep it a low cost fun idea also... I liquidated almost everything from the hobby shop except 18th scale, not that I couldn't have taken a beating on it or traded it.. I just refused to and kept it.
Im here pretty much full time, cant walk well anymore but can still get some laps in... drop in sometime.
Posted an event on facebook 3 months ago.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

I'll talk to Adam, he and his wife are about to have a baby so I know his racing budget is slim. This may be a great option for him... 

So what do are ya thinking? BRP "Stock", BRP "Open" or "Mod", and a "Mini" class or two?


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Also, when you get a minute. Post the track FB link on here so everyone can find ya!


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


koolaid89 said:


> Also, when you get a minute. Post the track FB link on here so everyone can find ya!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SWEET !!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Bud, can you recommend a brushless system that would be appropriate for the cars? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I dont have a facebook just for the track... its info in my facebook... David Bryan.
I just put a pic of the track.. its a old one when the track was just a couple years old.
Hmm Stock, Brushless all the same equip. right now there is NO class running, but for the past couple of years I wanted to see 18th scale a a featured class here.
10th and 8th scale is everywhere already. not that Im opposed to 10th or 8th scale. but in the past we had too many classes or racing.. so to get all of them in a racing night took so many hours people got upset... some nights the time went from 5pm until 4am.. so I just want to keep it simple,economical, and good clean fun and to get that and the most out of it 18th scale makes the most sense for the cents.  
BRP for sure and what ever others show up to make a class.
Just to get started, Im not asking any track fee at all, just a few people that are interested in having some fun... latter eather weekly or monthly racing competition... Im woring on getting all 7 of my BRP cars together in case somone dont have 1... try it.. you just may like it! I KNOW I do.
I have a good selection of parts for them, but dont have any new kits as of yet... if the interest is there. so will be the cars!


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

DWBryan said:


> I dont have a facebook just for the track...


I'd seriously consider creating one.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

DWBryan said:


> BRP for sure and what ever others show up to make a class.


IMO that's how tracks end up with 10 classes a night. I'd start small, 3 or 4 classes and stick with it unless you've got 50 people knocking your door down to race another specific class. 

I'd be happy contributing in any way possible, so feel free to holler if you need any help. I can be found here: http://www.facebook.com/chris.yorks.1 All my contact info is available there as well.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm glad to see the old "schoolyard" race track back up and running! I know Bud, Wayne, and I enjoyed our trip to your track, and really enjoyed the nice concert oval! The "stock" brushless set-up should be the same speed as the "stock" set-up we used at your track. This is what the Ohio stock racers are running:
3100Kv brushless motor
HobbyWing 25A ESC set at 0 timing
LiPo - Sky or Gens 800Mah - 2S (7.4v) - 20C
BRP oval chassis
gearing 10/48

For your track, you may want to try 10/45. We ran that gear ratio for a few races, but thought it was just a little to fast for our size track.

If you look on Hobbypartz.com, they do have back in stock the Tacon 3100Kv motor:
http://www.hobbypartz.com/96m253-2030-3100kv-29t.html

The Ohio BRP series purchases our "BRP marked motor" directly from the manufacture, and sell them at the NORCAR track for $15.00. The Tacon and the BRP motor are the same speed.

NORCAR track now sells a complete RTRace BRP for $200. This option has grown our "Rookie" series. 
http://norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_17
see the above link for pictures of the RTRace car.

Enjoy racing!


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Micro, that's a huge help!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Your welcome! Maybe a summer trip to the Schoolyard track for the Ohio racers? If you guys get the BRP class up and running!!!


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Micro_Racer said:


> Your welcome! Maybe a summer trip to the Schoolyard track for the Ohio racers? If you guys get the BRP class up and running!!!


That'd be great! Hopefully we can get a good group established... I think Dave has a great idea with the 1/18th/BRP deal...


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Thanks Micro, This info for the track will be of great help.
"3100Kv brushless motor
HobbyWing 25A ESC set at 0 timing
LiPo - Sky or Gens 800Mah - 2S (7.4v) - 20C
BRP oval chassis
gearing 10/45"
Im sure that is what Im running... I changed the 48 spur to the 45 in your list there.. mine has that and is good speed... the track can handle more.. but the cost of this setup is a GREAT value and not such a blistering speed to damage the car in a crash... getting a good line and smooth run with 10 out there like it would make a high excitement race. The timing issue is not understood by me.. I just got the hobbywing esc, bat, and motor and put them in as they arived.. how to change the timing... Im gathering its a device to hookup to the esc? but having that extra equip adds to the cost so 0 is good and the even rate of the setup I think will highlight somone who changes that.. I think? But at any rate.. with a good scale to weigh the rc based on a weight of 3 cars we can also layout a min and max weight to keep the fair and even chance to win open and fair to all.
Love to get this going and have you guys drop in again.. we highly enjoyed having you here.... I know its a long drive... But I'll see we have all you can eat hot dogs and some awards or somthing good to go along with the fun filled day.. summer is just getiing started and some time to put a plan together.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Ohh also forgot to mention the run time of the BRP setup... I havent fully timed the runtime but feel a 15 min race is easy enough to get if not 20... makes a long single race and more than our old 4-5 min runs in the past... about the same run time as we had for the independence 500 with nitro with fuel refills (splash and go) on pit row.
So race time will also be up for grabs to find a winner of each race. SPICE!! Ahhhh
I took a look at the norcar link... Cool and looks like mine except the paint job.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The reason for the 0 timing is two fold:
1. Different ESC's have different values when stepping up timing
2. At 0 timing all 1/18th ESC's are equal

The HobbyWing out of the box is set at #5 timing. The HobbyWing program box is less than $30, and can be used by everyone at the track. 

If you "open" the timing on the ESC's, and you have folks that are running say the Tekin Mini Rage, Max timing on the Tekin is higher than the max timing on other ESC's - thus the person who spends the $90 on the Tekin would have an advantage.
To keep the option of having any speed control I would recommend 0 timing OR just have everyone run the same ESC.

At 0 timing the $30 HobbyWing is equal to the $90 Mini Rage....


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

HobbyWing 25A or ESC set at 0 timing
LiPo - Sky or Gens 800Mah - 2S (7.4v) - 20C
BRP oval chassis
gearing 10/45"

OK cool, now I have better understanding.. info I didnt know... thanks 
Hmm I was thinging about the chassis.. most of em I once had in the shop where sc-18v2 and feel the chassis choice can be a drivers choice.. if a person has say the sc-18 or v2 they can all do well with a equal chance here, as long as the weight is in the ballpark with the rest of the field.... I have 7 total and only 1 is the oval... on a smaller track I think the oval would would have a slight advantage.. but over this one it looses that advantage.. same as the pro -v- sc18v.
I'll have to get me a program box to have on hand. I rem seeing it on the site I bought my hobbywing esc.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Lets see if this pic works..


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

HMMMM, I see Bud, Wayne, Tim, and Me..... I remember that race! good times!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yea fiound that 1 and a couple others... ya know your gettng old when all you have is pictures and memorys.... and over the hill when you look at them and say who the %^* is these people.. Im just at stage #2 so I still have a couple of years left. LOL:tongue:


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Always good times with BRP racers. I've got one set up with current spec equipment Dave, and if anyone interested can agree on a race day, I'll try and make it out. 
Tim


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Hay there, another familiar face... we just may have a reunion race as a special feature run... 
So far its still open as to what day is good for everyone... inquires around local here has not been real fruitfull, just 4 so far, but I feel after contacting a few more still in the sport there can be a couple more added to that total. I still have extra BRP cars for the ones that dont have one yet. I just dont have the electronics to put in them as a brushless anyway, just stock... then all needed is bats.
I'll keep working at it, getting everything here ready as long as I dont overdo it and end up back in my wheelchair again we can make this happen and all have some good fun. 
I'll have the track, Hotdogs, Coffee and lemonade as ready as I can.
Im here 7 days a week but figure a weekend day will work the best for all.
Keep ya posted.
Dave


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Had a bit fun out on the track today.. 2 new drivers say they want to be setup. 
They each took some laps with my BRP and then came back with another guy to get a look at what they has so much fun with... he is on the fence but I believe he will more interested after he gets his 1st with one... he didnt have time for me to re-charge mine.
With these new lipo bats... how should I store them.. little charge or run em as dead as I can? I know its not good to short em.
But if I keep getting newbies started this place will have a few rookie stock class,  and I better get more in stock soon.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

you don't want to discharge them all the way down! I have the LiPo cut off set on the ESC to ensure you don't over discharge. I store mine at 60% capacity.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

oooh, probably ran mine too far down, I'll put it on the charger for a bit..
I bought 2 and other has never been on the charger yet.
Didnt want to make a bad move on all of em.
Thanks


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Another pic from history. :thumbsup:








Blast from the past 2004 I think.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Another fine BRP driver... not pic with his brp.. but was a fine driver.
Maybe Jim will see this and rem its not to late to run the best again


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DWBryan said:


> Another pic from history. :thumbsup:
> View attachment 154817
> 
> 
> Blast from the past 2004 I think.


Bud still has on that same shirt...


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I have a decent collection of brp's and someday I need to get the shirt.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Any suggestions on a good servo? 

Dave, do you have tires on site?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

yep full line of parts.. all tires and compounds  got ya covered.
Most of mine are just std servo's... 2 have hitec micro servo.. not seeing much difference.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

If you are looking for an inexpensive servo, some of the racers at our track are using the $13 Solar D658 mini servo. I have it in my daughters car, and its very nice for the price...

http://www.hobbypartz.com/33p-solarservo-d658.html

I would recommend a servo saver....


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Sweet, that is a good deal.. and yep servo saver is a great investment also... ounce of prevention as they say.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Another shirt. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Look at that Bud, Don, and me. We took home a lot of hardware! Fun racing at the school yard!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Your order will ship tomarrow. Sorry for delay


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

No problem... things here are still almost at a standstill.
But may change this year if the jobs hold up and more of the empty houses get rented or sold around here... All around here it was beginning to look like 1 of those old west ghost towns.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Hmmm,, may have my old 1943 Cat sold?? (yep still have the ol grader) May have to re-invest for more BRP brushless.. Hmm and pay some bills... taking 1000 less for it but its cash, and thats a hard thing to get nowadays around here.
Maybe the economy is getting better??? but the sure thing is always taxes.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

+++ Used +++
4 used Parma 16D motors for BRP $8
Add $2 to ship em to you if your interested.
All work just fine, changing over to brushless.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Well another year and MAYBE new racing season... had some over working on the track again.. pressure washed it and looking better.... ran my SC18V2 with 3100kv out there with a 10th scale pancar and had his eyes popping with enlightenment  Thinking about trying a 5200kv?? may have to give that a try.. with the 3100kv Im giving it all 100% all the way around the track... That wil be a GREAT Spec class for here and a mod class.. have to play a bit.. tryed a 7800kv and way to much motor for me with the BRP.. ONLY the masters hand could do that one. LOL
But posting this track maybe back again... have to try and see I guess.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I would love to race on the "School Yard" oval again!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Your always welcome as well as all the OH BRP Racers... I'll keep ready the hotdogs.


----------

